# Fortis Art IQ edition in SINGAPORE??



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all



> you can probably still find one at King Wah Watch and Pen Shop at Peninsula Plaza, opposite Funan Center. In case you're unfamiliar with the place, enter the building from the 'side entrance' beside The Hourglass main door.
> 
> This guy definitely has one of the most impressive Fortis collections in SG. No one else carries the anything close to the depth of his collection. The MSRP is SGD 1900+, but I think he can offer you a very phat discount.


 This I found from another thread and I want to know if this guy is still selling fortis art IQ editions. The reason I ask because my friends are dying to buy one and I don't know where to point. Only 10 pieces are sold in my country and all were sold within 1 week. The only way to buy one now is to get it from other countries. Any other places to find this watch? All the inputs about the seller would be appreciated. Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## geese (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Dude. The store had 2 pieces when i bought mine. Not sure if the other has been sold... but you can try calling the store boss David at +65 63379412 to find out.
Good luck!


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

geese said:


> Hey Dude. The store had 2 pieces when i bought mine. Not sure if the other has been sold... but you can try calling the store boss David at +65 63379412 to find out.
> Good luck!


Thanks mate! appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## TopGear (Oct 7, 2007)

raggyboy said:


> Hi all
> 
> This I found from another thread and I want to know if this guy is still selling fortis art IQ editions. The reason I ask because my friends are dying to buy one and I don't know where to point. Only 10 pieces are sold in my country and all were sold within 1 week. The only way to buy one now is to get it from other countries. Any other places to find this watch? All the inputs about the seller would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Andrew


Just saw the Fortis Art Edition IQ at a shop in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia...
was quoted RM4,400.... do u think is worth it ? 
i am undecided between the Fortis Nato Tigers special edition and this
Art edition IQ.... the design looks nice...but the material used not
so durable !!!


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

TopGear said:


> the design looks nice...but the material used not
> so durable !!!


Define "not so durable". Why because it's coated with PVD? :-s

andrew


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont have the listing price for fortis singapore
but i know a place that could give u 38 percent discount. :-!


----------



## geese (Jun 25, 2008)

I think RM4400 is the retail price for the watch in Singapore, no discount.
With regards to the desirability of the Art IQ, I think raggyboy can explain it better.  Its been appearing in lots of mags and having quite a fair bit of media coverage recently, and its pretty hot right now as a result. The luminous 'chalk' hour -markers are also unique.

But then I'm not sure about the NATO tigers LE. It could turn out to be a real winner too! Just a bit too colourful for me though.

Good Luck!



TopGear said:


> Just saw the Fortis Art Edition IQ at a shop in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia...
> was quoted RM4,400.... do u think is worth it ?
> i am undecided between the Fortis Nato Tigers special edition and this
> Art edition IQ.... the design looks nice...but the material used not
> so durable !!!


----------



## TopGear (Oct 7, 2007)

geese said:


> I think RM4400 is the retail price for the watch in Singapore, no discount.
> With regards to the desirability of the Art IQ, I think raggyboy can explain it better.  Its been appearing in lots of mags and having quite a fair bit of media coverage recently, and its pretty hot right now as a result. The luminous 'chalk' hour -markers are also unique.
> 
> But then I'm not sure about the NATO tigers LE. It could turn out to be a real winner too! Just a bit too colourful for me though.
> ...


I saw in a malaysian watch magazines...stating this limited art edition IQ
as RM10,xxx ...i was suprised to see it at a watch shop in kuala lumpur retailing for rm4,400


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

TopGear said:


> I saw in a malaysian watch magazines...stating this limited art edition IQ
> as RM10,xxx ...i was suprised to see it at a watch shop in kuala lumpur retailing for rm4,400


When was it when you saw this Fortis IQ at a kuala lumpur watch shop? Does it still have it?

Andrew


----------



## TopGear (Oct 7, 2007)

raggyboy said:


> When was it when you saw this Fortis IQ at a kuala lumpur watch shop? Does it still have it?
> 
> Andrew


I saw it about 2 weeks ago... the serial no 119/999
(was quoted at RM4,400... and will get 25% off).... i was
contemplating whether to get it or not...cause it looks simple...
and is kind of expensive...RM3,xxx watch....


----------



## TopGear (Oct 7, 2007)

there are a total of 999 pieces...heard Japan got the most...100 ++ pieces...


----------



## clouder (Mar 21, 2008)

i was hoping to catch a glimspe of it at the peninsula plaza shop last sunday the shop no longer has it. he sold the last piece around 1-2 weeks ago.....must have been one of you guys who's lucky enough to score it!!!


----------



## geese (Jun 25, 2008)

Interestingly enough, i stumbled upon a guy posting (reviewing) the watch on his website recently.

http://www.tourbullion.com

Pretty good review, if not completely sensible.


----------



## gmhutton (Dec 9, 2007)

righttime.com has one at the moment at USD1500. i bought the one on the sales forum for a tasty $1150 inclusive.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

geese said:


> Interestingly enough, i stumbled upon a guy posting (reviewing) the watch on his website recently.
> 
> http://www.tourbullion.com
> 
> Pretty good review, if not completely sensible.


Neat review. Not very technical, but an interesting take nonetheless.


----------



## daywalker (Nov 9, 2008)

TopGear said:


> I saw it about 2 weeks ago... the serial no 119/999
> (was quoted at RM4,400... and will get 25% off).... i was
> contemplating whether to get it or not...cause it looks simple...
> and is kind of expensive...RM3,xxx watch....


Believe I just recently bought the piece u mentioned :-!

Could not get it in Singapore so had to cross borders to get it...


----------



## xabby (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice , the date numbering does spoil part of the looks, they should have made the watch without the date on it. Or give us a 'chalk' date!!


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrats soul mate! here is mine :-!:-!










Andrew


----------



## clouder (Mar 21, 2008)

daywalker said:


> Believe I just recently bought the piece u mentioned :-!
> 
> Could not get it in Singapore so had to cross borders to get it...


wow i can see that you're really keen of this watch!! i'm from KL and yet i'm too lazy to look up for it whenever i'm back there...ahahaha...


----------



## daywalker (Nov 9, 2008)

clouder said:


> wow i can see that you're really keen of this watch!! i'm from KL and yet i'm too lazy to look up for it whenever i'm back there...ahahaha...


Wat to do...it was an itch that I just HAD to scratch :roll:


----------



## daywalker (Nov 9, 2008)

raggyboy said:


> Congrats soul mate! here is mine :-!:-!
> 
> Andrew


Nice!

BTW, what is the lug size? 22?


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

daywalker said:


> Nice!
> 
> BTW, what is the lug size? 22?


It's 20mm


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, this is one of the coolest watches I've seen, yet kinda dorky, lol. I'm going to see if my local AD has this, though I doubt it...


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

jermyzy said:


> Wow, this is one of the coolest watches I've seen, yet kinda dorky, lol. I'm going to see if my local AD has this, though I doubt it...


Good luck mate but I'm pretty sure you won't find it at your local AD.

Andrew


----------



## zoren (Dec 20, 2007)

digging up this thread! just curious, any idea where this watch is still available in SG? any AD for Fortis in SG i can approach?


----------



## TopGear (Oct 7, 2007)

Daywalker....congratulations....on the new IQ edition...so u actually 
bought from the shop in PJ, M'sia ? serial no 119/999 ?
( I got my self the white marinemaster with black straps instead !)


----------



## Seng (Aug 13, 2008)

zoren said:


> digging up this thread! just curious, any idea where this watch is still available in SG? any AD for Fortis in SG i can approach?


Just saw that Jwwatch has it in brand new condition.

http://www.jwwatch.com/showpro_details.asp?id=35&cat=90

Seems to me they have a FEW?

Good luck!


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

nice watch. but they should just make it without the dates. Same goes for many other watches out there. b-)


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

Seng said:


> Just saw that Jwwatch has it in brand new condition.
> 
> http://www.jwwatch.com/showpro_details.asp?id=35&cat=90
> 
> ...


haha $1,500 for it is a very gd price!


----------



## MatTCTM (Jul 4, 2009)

raggyboy said:


> Hi all
> 
> This I found from another thread and I want to know if this guy is still selling fortis art IQ editions. The reason I ask because my friends are dying to buy one and I don't know where to point. Only 10 pieces are sold in my country and all were sold within 1 week. The only way to buy one now is to get it from other countries. Any other places to find this watch? All the inputs about the seller would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Andrew


Hi You can get the watch from www.jwwatch.com

I just got mine about 2 weeks ago.. he still about 3 or 4 pieces

good luck

Matt


----------



## inners0ul (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a copy of the recent Men's Folio magazine and in it is a Fortis ad saying that for every Fortis Chronograph purchased, a Fortis leather jacket (pretty neat looking if you ask me) will be given away complimentary.

The distributor is stated to be Forte Luxury (Singapore) Pte Ltd. 

Funny that neither JW nor King Wah are put in as authorized retailers. Personally I'd worry about warranty issues if it's not in black and white......

Authorized Fortis Retailers in Singapore are:

EMOTUS, Marina Square, tel 65 63369757
HING'S WATCH & PEN WATCH, Bras Basah Complex tel:63377151
NANKING WATCH, Peninsula Shopping Complex tel 63373304
THE EASTERN WATCH, Lucky Plaza tel 67343139
VINCENT WATCH, Tampines Mall tel 67841868
WATCHES OF SWITZERLAND, PARAGON, tel 67329793
WATCHES OF SWITZERLAND, CENTREPOINT, tel 67340928
WATCHES OF SWITZERLAND, VIVOCITY, tel 63769727


----------

